# No conjugation?



## alodia

Sentence from 27회 한국어 능력시험 어휘 및 문법 section (중급):
*공연이 늦게 끝나 밤 열한 시가 넘어서 집에 도착했다.*
* Why is there no conjunction between 공연이 늦게 끝나 and 밤 열한 시가…
Why not 늦게 끝나서 or 늦게 끝나고?
How can this be translated in English?
The performance ended late so I got (arrived) home at (when it turned) 11pm (?)

Thanks!


----------



## reineblanc

Hello alodia. 
In this sentence, the ending '-아' (like in 끝나) has almost the same role as '-아서'(in 끝나서). It can refer to time order or cause-and-effect relation.
These pages may be of help : '-아' http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=24566100 , '-아서' http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=24758100
Your translation is all right, but I think '~I got(arrived) home after 11 P.M.' would be more appropriate for delivering the meaning of '넘어서'.


----------



## Superhero1

I arrived home after 11 p.m because it(the gig) finished late.


----------



## alodia

Thanks *reineblanc* & *Superhero1*!!!

And thanks for the links reineblanc. I have always used naver but I never used 국어사전 before because I no confidence with my Korean skills yet. I just realized how much I'm missing and there are things and loads of info that can be found on the 국어사전 that are not present in the 영어사전.


----------



## bonbon2023

alodia said:


> Sentence from 27회 한국어 능력시험 어휘 및 문법 section (중급):
> 공연이 늦게 끝나 밤 열한 시가 넘어서 집에 도착했다.
> * Why is there no conjunction between 공연이 늦게 끝나 and 밤 열한 시가…
> Why not 늦게 끝나서 or 늦게 끝나고?
> How can this be translated in English?
> The performance ended late so I got (arrived) home at (when it turned) 11pm (?)
> Thanks!


You've got great replies from reineblanc and Superhero1, so this is just for additional explanation related to your sentence for reference. 


Another possible translation is "I arrived home late after 11 at night because the gig finished late."
'끝나' in your sentence has - 아10「2」까닭이나 근거 따위를 나타내는 연결 어미.
The reason why you can't see ending -아 is 한글맞춤법. 
Article 34 of section 5, chapter 4: It is written as the shortened form if '-아/-어, -았-/-었-' combines with vowel 'ㅏ, ㅓ'.
e.g 가아 >가, 나아> 나, 가았다>갔다


-고, -아, -서 are conjunction-endings that attach to verb or adjective stems. The conjunction 그리고, 그래서 don't attach to stems.


I don't see any difference if '나' is changed to '나서' in meaning, but it seems clumsy because of the repeated '-서', 끝나서 and 넘어서.
(The reason why it clumsy is since we avoid using same endings, josas if possible.)  But, there's some difference if you use '끝나고' conjunction-ending '-고' relates '공연이~고' clause and '밤~도착했다' clause.

공연이 늦게 끝나 밤 열한 시가 넘어서 집에 도착했다. (fine)
공연이 늦게 끝나고 밤 열한 시가 넘어서 집에 도착했다.(fine but different from two)
공연이 늦게 끝나서 밤 열한 시가 넘어서 집에 도착했다.(no error but a bit clumsy)


----------



## alodia

Thanks for the awesome additional explanations bonbon2023!


----------

